# The Official Q Cup Thread



## Jack W. (Oct 19, 2005)

The South Carolina Barbecue Association will be holding it's championship October 28-29 in Columbia, SC.  It is a whole hog cook.  I would like to invite anyone in the area to stop by and check it out.  Admission is free, there is a charge for sampling.   It will be held under the produce shed across from Williams Brice Stadium at USC.  

Our team name is Pigs on the Wing.  It may be the last time we cook under this name so it's kind of a special occassion.  Mary, Jethro and I will be honored with the presence of two of the esteemed members of the BBQ 4 U team from SOTB.  Captain Morgan and Chris Finney have offered their services in exchange for adult beverages and a good time.  Actually I think they might be spies, but who cares.  Maybe they'll teach me something.  Finney will be handeling Anything Butt.  We are lobbying him to spring for the famous Shrimp Gazpacho that won 1st place in Myrtle.  

Hopefully we will keep you all posted on our progress.  We thank you for your support!  =D>   

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Griff (Oct 19, 2005)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> Captain Morgan and Chris Finney have offered their services in exchange for adult beverages and a good time.



Jack, you have fallen in with a bad crowd.

Griff


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 19, 2005)

Good luck guys!


----------



## Jack W. (Oct 19, 2005)

Griff said:
			
		

> Jack W. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This time, they have fallen in with me.   #-o 

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 19, 2005)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> The South Carolina Barbecue Association will be holding it's championship October 28-29 in Columbia, SC.  It is a whole hog cook.  I would like to invite anyone in the area to stop by and check it out.  Admission is free, there is a charge for sampling.   It will be held under the produce shed across from Williams Brice Stadium at USC.
> 
> Our team name is Pigs on the Wing.  It may be the last time we cook under this name so it's kind of a special occassion.  Mary, Jethro and I will be honored with the presence of two of the esteemed members of the BBQ 4 U team from SOTB.  *Captain Morgan and Chris Finney have offered their services in exchange for adult beverages* and a good time.  Actually I think they might be spies, but who cares.  Maybe they'll teach me something.  Finney will be handeling Anything Butt.  We are lobbying him to spring for the famous Shrimp Gazpacho that won 1st place in Myrtle.
> 
> ...



It would probably be cheaper just to go buy the damn trophy then have those 2 indulge!


----------



## WalterSC (Oct 19, 2005)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> The South Carolina Barbecue Association will be holding it's championship October 28-29 in Columbia, SC.  It is a whole hog cook.  I would like to invite anyone in the area to stop by and check it out.  Admission is free, there is a charge for sampling.   It will be held under the produce shed across from Williams Brice Stadium at USC.
> 
> Our team name is Pigs on the Wing.  It may be the last time we cook under this name so it's kind of a special occassion.  Mary, Jethro and I will be honored with the presence of two of the esteemed members of the BBQ 4 U team from SOTB.  Captain Morgan and Chris Finney have offered their services in exchange for adult beverages and a good time.  Actually I think they might be spies, but who cares.  Maybe they'll teach me something.  Finney will be handeling Anything Butt.  We are lobbying him to spring for the famous Shrimp Gazpacho that won 1st place in Myrtle.
> 
> ...



See yall there Niki and I will be judges there but I aint gonna be a judge all day we wil hang out with the homies!!! Good luck fellas!!


----------



## Finney (Oct 20, 2005)

Getting my shopping list together.  I'll have to make 5 batches of gazpacho and grill 200 shrimp.   
Thinking about throwing a grilled grit cake (maybe just for the judges) into the mix, but don't know if I'll have time to work that out.  We'll see.  8-[ 

Always happy to drink your beer Jack.  I'll have the good Wild Turkey with me also.  Just incase it's needed.  :!:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 20, 2005)

What is this?  I'm away from the board for a few hours, and I come back
to find people here besmirching my name!

Well, I don't know who's fallen in with who, but I plan on being in a state
that may lead to falling. 

  By the way, Jack is a past champion of Smoke on the Beach and even
cooked for a SCBA Judges seminar (so they could sample real good q).
I doubt he'll learn anything from me.

  As far as being a spy, I'm definately looking for techniques different from Finney's!

Here's a link to the Q Cup.

http://www.carolinaqcup.com


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 20, 2005)

Good luck guys, wish I could be there.  Lived 3 years in Columbia (courtesy of the U.S. Army) Great town!  Go Cocks!

Question: I noticed that this contest is sponsored by the South Carolina Barbecue Association.  Which of your many contests are KCBS sponsored events that qualify as the S.C. state championship and the champion gets an invite to the American Royal Invitational and Jack Daniels?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 20, 2005)

Most of the events in SC are local events.  The only one that is actually
operated by the SCBA is the Q Cup.

There are KCBS events here, but I'm not sure which one is considered the
state championship.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 20, 2005)

The reason I ask, is that I am looking for competitions to enter next year and
South Carolina as well as North Carolina are within my driving radius.  It would be great if a bunch of us from this board could get together next year at one of the events.  Now it doesn't have to be *The* State Championship, just has to be considered to be * A* State Championship by KCBS.  I'll look in the Bullsheet later was just thinking one of you guys might know off the top of your head.  Thanks in advance if anyone knows the answer.


----------



## WalterSC (Oct 20, 2005)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> The reason I ask, is that I am looking for competitions to enter next year and
> South Carolina as well as North Carolina are within my driving radius.  It would be great if a bunch of us from this board could get together next year at one of the events.  Now it doesn't have to be *The* State Championship, just has to be considered to be * A* State Championship by KCBS.  I'll look in the Bullsheet later was just thinking one of you guys might know off the top of your head.  Thanks in advance if anyone knows the answer.



Now that sounds like a plan to me.


----------



## Finney (Oct 20, 2005)

Just let us know when you're leading this way Kloset.  We'll make it a party.

Hog Happnin in Shelby, NC is a State Championship.  Next month.

Here's more:
Kings Mountain, NC in April.
Hickory, NC in May
Lincolnton, NC in June
Tryon, NC in June
Greenwood, SC in July
Charleston, SC in July
Maggie Valley, NC in Sept.
Laurens, SC in Sept.


----------



## Rev.Jr. (Oct 20, 2005)

Good luck, Jack. Hopefully, I'll be able to make it by on Friday. And despite the fact that Cappy and Finney will handicap your team, I'm sure you'll do great. Speaking of handicaps, I'm bringing free bungee cords for everybody.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 20, 2005)

Raine said:
			
		

> Sounds like they are only judging pork and sauce, and theyhave a mandatroy cooks meeting the week BEFORE the contest.



That's gonna go over like a lead balloon.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 20, 2005)

Good luck fellers.


----------



## txpgapro (Oct 20, 2005)

Good luck guys, and stay sober long enough to meet the turn ins!  :grin:


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2005)

Do I see another PodCast on the horizon?  8-[


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 20, 2005)

actually I think Jack is too serious about his q to get drunk.  finney and I, on the other hand....


----------



## WalterSC (Oct 20, 2005)

The Joker said:
			
		

> Do I see another PodCast on the horizon?  8-[





Yea bring that to the Q cup it will be a PodCast and a half with all the folks there , Hehehehehe!!


----------



## Jack W. (Oct 20, 2005)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Good luck guys, wish I could be there.  Lived 3 years in Columbia (courtesy of the U.S. Army) Great town!  Go Cocks!
> 
> Question: I noticed that this contest is sponsored by the South Carolina Barbecue Association.  Which of your many contests are KCBS sponsored events that qualify as the S.C. state championship and the champion gets an invite to the American Royal Invitational and Jack Daniels?



The KCBS sponsored state championship is located in Greenwood.  It takes place in July.  It is a well run and excellent event to attend.  Many of the Fla. boys show up for that one. 

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Jack W. (Oct 20, 2005)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> actually I think Jack is too serious about his q to get drunk.  finney and I, on the other hand....



I't's not really a serious thing.  If you think back to SOTB and remember how you felt right around noon.   Then think how you felt on load out until Woody sparked the party.  I'd rather not feel that way in my present advanced age.  I quit drinkin at comps years ago.  Jethro on the other hand...

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## WalterSC (Oct 20, 2005)

Jack W. said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":ngtud3sq]actually I think Jack is too serious about his q to get drunk.  finney and I, on the other hand....



I't's not really a serious thing.  If you think back to SOTB and remember how you felt right around noon.   Then think how you felt on load out until Woody sparked the party.  I'd rather not feel that way in my present advanced age.  I quit drinkin at comps years ago.  Jethro on the other hand...

Good Q!

Jack[/quote:ngtud3sq]

Hangovers hurt more than they used to is a fact !!! LOL


----------



## Jack W. (Oct 21, 2005)

JTsBBQ said:
			
		

> JTs BBQ will be there! Please stop by Looking forward to seeing everyone.



JT

Good to see you over here.  

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Oct 21, 2005)

Finney said:
			
		

> Just let us know when you're leading this way Kloset.  We'll make it a party.
> 
> Hog Happnin in Shelby, NC is a State Championship.  Next month.
> 
> ...



Thanks Chris and Raine,

I'm definitely going to do one next year. Probably in North Carolina.  My cooker is not finished yet and we could get snow at any time so It will definitely be next year.  Hope we can all get together at one of these contests.


----------

